# modified under cbu



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Think I posted this in a weird place by accident (hvac) So I'll try again here as the hvac guys weren't exactly piling up the post count.

I've heard several times that modified thinset is not necessary under cbu. Does this mean it shouldn't be used under cbu or merely that it is not necessary to spend the extra $ on it in this situation? Thanks, Rich.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Not necessary, can be used if you want.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

i use custom blend under wonderboard

custom blend = $5 a bag
wonderboard = $10 a sheet


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Thanks, guys, I didn't think so but wondered. Had a little tile job and rather than open two bags of different thinset I'd rather use 1 bag. Actually already did it, but thanks anyway, Rich.


----------

